# new bow



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

X-FORCE SS SD it is a great bow and for 24" DL i think it would be perfect for you


----------



## Rink (Dec 25, 2007)

Martin Leopard it has a draw length range of 21-26 and draw weights of 40#, 50#, and 60#.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i would suggest the alpine silverodo eclipse, the equalizer, or one of the diamonds.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

hoyt ultra tec


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

something like a Kolbat would be good, or a equiler by bowtech and elite archery makes a new fire that shoots great but i dont know if it will go that low.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

take a look at the bears
the pses
the parkers


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

have u figured out what u want yet if not i was going to tell about the new truth 2`s
they re shooting really good.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I would get a hoyt kobalt but thats just me


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

the PSE line of bows, or Bowtech.......

the x force ss would be a great fit for you though


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Parkers are great "learning" bows


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

will you shoot target or 3d
either way look at the pse pro sereis


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

The Hoyt Kobalt is a good one.
Also, the Ross Cardiac Short Draw


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i was thinking and at the shop we got a new bow the Ross caridiac short draw like 2 wyoming said it is shooting sweet i shot it till they would not let me any more.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

martin leopard


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks guys I was just wandering if any of you tell me how much the Hoyt Kobalt is?:secret:


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

i would suggest some of the fread bear bows like the done deal, game over, lights out, i think fred bear company has really come a long way with its bows. they have some of the best bows out there 

but get get what ever feels best in your hand


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Red oak board


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i would suggest the x-force ss sd its a smooth forgiving bow i shoot the x-force ss hf and have shot the xforce ss sd it shoots the same as all of the x-forces


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

The x-force SD would be great, check out the Mathews ignition, those are really nice also.


----------



## trimalimb (Mar 4, 2008)

Elite Fire All The Way


----------

